
Nanoparticles awaken immune cells to fight cancer - mariushn
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/01/nanoparticles-awaken-immune-cells-fight-cancer
======
andriesm
This was written in Jan 2017 with a view that human trials would start in the
second half... Any further developments?

